# Dewalt framing nailer leaks air



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it's brand new, take it back and exchange it. if problem persists, it's likely the hose.

DM


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

I got it off the net..so it would cost me $20+ to ship the stupid thing. That's why I don't mind buying a few simple parts for it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*ouch* well, then i'd be inclined to start taking it apart to find the leak, myself....
hard to believe a new DeWalt tool would leak air though.... are you using snap on/off couplers?

DM


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> As soon as I hook up the hose to it there is a leak some where. It's faint but makes my compressor kick on immediately. I can't really locate where the leak is coming from either. I know it's not the hose area....almost sounds like it's the back of the cylinder.


Ayuh,... If You can't find the leak, how are We supposed to Help,..??

Hook it up,+ use your hand, fingers, whatever to find the leak...
If that don't work,...
Use a spraybottle of soapy water to find it...


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Tighten all the screws. It's probably a housing gasket that's not snugged down enough. It happens.


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... If You can't find the leak, how are We supposed to Help,..??


I was looking for suggestions of where a leak might be common in framing nailers or if someone was familiar with this model. 

Maybe an idea of where I should be looking? Some common problems? There's an idea...

Sorry to ask...


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> Tighten all the screws. It's probably a housing gasket that's not snugged down enough. It happens.


Awesome, thanks, I'll try that out tonight.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Try this: hook up your compressor, let it run until it stops, watch it/time it to see how long it takes until it starts again. Hook up one air hose, let the compressor run until it stops this time, watch it/time it again. IF it seems to leak down faster with the hose attached, then one of the quick-connect fittings will be leaking, time for the soapy water trick. Even if you find a small leak, attach your nail gun, lay it down and do the timing thing all over again. IF you find a significant loss of air with the gun attached, you have a problem with the gun, soapy water trick again. IF the couplers are leaking, the best solution may be to buy new/better couplers. Trust me, they make cheap/leaky ones and nicer/non-leak ones--I know. IF it's the gun, then as suggested check all of the screws and even where the air fitting screws into it. Hold it close to your ear and listen--keep your fingers OFF of the trigger though . Good Luck, David


----------

